# replacing soffit



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You need to install a 2x2 nailer to the inside of the fascia and have the soffit recessed a bit.

Post a picture if you can.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Location, location, location..... http://www.floridadisaster.org/mitigation/rcmp/hrg/content/leaks/soffits.asp

Be safe, Gary


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 13, 2010)

i ended up buying my 12" vinyl soffit. I got 1"x6" fascia and 6" fascia metal..my question is on the ends how do i box it in? does my j channel go on the ends too? and my wall is block with brick on the top course so should i tapcon my j channel to the block?
thank ya


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You don’t want to attach the J directly to the block. You should attach a 2x2 to the block and then nail the J to that. The J needs to be able to expand and contract so you don’t nail it tight.

As far as boxing in, if you mean the transition between a level run of soffit at the eaves into the gable end, you would frame that in with wood and wrap that end in aluminum.

Once again a picture would be helpful.


----------



## psd7.3 (Jul 13, 2010)

thats wat i dont understand if i put a 2x2 block in then i would only have 10" between the j channel and fascia with a 12" wide piece of soffit


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

The 2x nailer goes above the J, the J is still in contact with the block It’s just not attached to it. It’s attached to the nailer above.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

This is strange to me.... 
I used "F-Channel" and aluminum fascia for my vented soffits.... standard 6" wood fascia, drip edge, etc. Where would J-Channel come into play?

Just curious....

DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

its just a different attachment method DM


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

its just a different attachment method DM,the f channel is nailed to the wall the j is nailed to blocking


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

I get it, upside-down J on 2x2s... hmmmm, you mean I could used vinyl???? lol

DM


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I used J channel for my soffits...I think :laughing:
I also took the wood out & used vinyl instead
Bugs can't chew thru it like they did the wood


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

personally i never use vinyl soffit j:wink:i either buy aluminum or bend it myself


----------

